# 750-641 DALI klemme --> Fehlersuche



## peliphan (6 April 2016)

Hi, 
meine Heimsteuerung lief bis vor einigen Tagen wie gewünscht. 
Leider hat der Tot des Steuerungsnetzteils mich aus der heilen Welt gerissen. 

Alles dunkel und das schlagartig am Samstag abend. 

Also Sonntags morgens Backup-Netzteil aus dem Schrank gezogen und angeschlossen.

-> alles funktioniert wieder wie gewohnt (Rollos / Schaltbare, Steckdosen, per Relais geschaltete Beleuchtung..) lediglich die Lichtsteuerung der LED Beleuchtung welche mittels Dali realisiert wurde will nicht. 

Bei der 641er Klemme leuchtet lediglich die Funktions-LED, 
die benachbarte LED (U_DALI) leuchtet nicht. auch das Blinken der TxD im Sekundentakt wie ich es gewohnt bin findet nicht statt. 

Das deutet auf fehlende 18 V Versorgung hin. 
Diese liegen allerdings an. 

Habe in meiner Verzweiflung bereits die 641er Klemme gegen die aus einem anderen Stockwerk getauscht, aber ohne Erfolg. 
Die Klemme selber war / ist nicht defekt, das Verhalten ist unverändert (wobei die ausgebaute Klemme nun im anderen Stockwerk wie gewohnt arbeitet)

Ich habe bereits alle Dali Leitungen abgeklemmt, um  nur die Klemme an sich mit 18V zu betreiben, aber der Status ändert sich leider nicht. 
Hat noch wer einen Tip, was ich noch prüfen / unternehmen kann? 

bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 


Gruß & Danke 

Peli


----------



## dingo (6 April 2016)

Hallo peliphan,
wenn diese 614'er im anderen Stockwerk funktioniert, muss etwas mit der 18V- Spannung sein.
Hast Du in jedem Stockwerk einen Spannungsteiler, dann zum prüfen tauschen.

MfG aus OWL


----------



## peliphan (6 April 2016)

Hallo nach Minden,

die 18V können es definitiv nicht sein. 
Diese liegen an (habe diese nun mehrfach gemessen) und die Spannungen kommen bei mit Zentral aus einer Verteilung. 
D.H. 
Beide Stockwerke sind an dem identischen Netzteil und hängen auch an dem Selben 18V DC/DC Wandler. 
Auch wenn ich das Funktionierende Stockwerk komplett abklemme besteht mein "Problem" weiterhin. 

noch irgend eine andere Idee?

Gruß
Peli


----------



## dingo (6 April 2016)

Hallo peliphan,

an welchen Controller oder Koppler hast Du die 641'er?

MfG aus OWL


----------



## peliphan (6 April 2016)

Hi Dingo, 

es handelt sich um einen 750-841 FW Stand ist 17


die DALI Busleitungen habe ich abgeklemmt (siehe Pic)

Gruß
Peli


----------



## dingo (6 April 2016)

Hallo peliphan,
hast Du das Codesys- Prg?
Möglicherweise hat eine Klemme vor der 641'er ein Problem.

Kannst Du nur den Controller mit 641'er & Busabschlußklemme PRG- Technisch ändern?

MfG aus OWL


----------



## peliphan (6 April 2016)

Hi Dingo, 

Das Program habe ich, das sollte kein Problem darstellen, 
ich tue mich glaube ich aber ein wenig schwer, die Anlage soweit zurückzubauen....
...wobei, ich muss ja "nur" den controller und die 641er Klemme (incl. Abschlussklemme) ausbauen und stand alone an Spannung legen um zu sehen dass die 18V dann leuchten. 

wenn das LED-Technisch aussieht wie erwartet wird es nur spannend den fehler zu finden... 

--> melde mich wenn ich neuigkeiten habe... soweit erstmal danke 

Peli


----------



## peliphan (6 April 2016)

Hi, 

also der Test war schnell gemacht...
841 und die 641 rausgebaut und separat betrieben. 
leider immer noch mit dem identischen Ergebnis.



ich werde jetzt alsnächstes noch einmal die andere Daliklemme einsetzen, irgendwas ist hier komisch. bin im Moment ratlos. 

Gruß
Peli


----------



## peliphan (6 April 2016)

Also letzter Stand der Dinge: 

Die 641er Klemme ist wohl doch tot. 
Mit der aus dem anderen Stockwerk noch einmal getauscht und siehe da, fast geht schon etwas...
wieso fast?
Ich habe 2 Stränge Dali aktoren an meiner Klemme angehängt, sobald ich den einfach zugänglichen Strand angeschlossen habe, habe ich meine Status-LED darstellung wire gewünscht. 
Schließe ich den 2ten Strang mit an so geht wieder alles in die Knie. 
Schade ist hierbei dass die dran befindlichen Dimmer fest eingeputzt sind (Talexx für die Abzweigdose :-/ )
ich werde also nicht umher kommen und mich dran zu machen die 6 Dimmer nacheinander zu prüfen bis ich den oder die Übeltäter gefunden habe. 

Der scheinbar schon funktionierende Strang ist allerdings bei der Adressvergabe ohne Erfolg.


----------



## 1ps (6 April 2016)

Hallo,

bei der Inbetriebnahme einer DALI-Klemme (641) hatte ich ein ähnliches Verhalten. Die LED brannte auch nicht wenn nur der Controller und die DALI-Klemme (inkl 18V Versorgung) angeschlossen waren. Erst nach Verbindung mit dem ersten DALI-EVG brannte die LED.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## peliphan (16 April 2016)

Hi, 

abschließend kann ich folgendes berichten: 
Meine 641er Dali Klemmen hat wohl doch beide das zeitliche gesegnet. 
Gestern kam meine neue 641er mit der Post, und siehe da: 
Eingebaut, beide Busleitungen aufgelegt und viola alles geht wie gehabt. 

Die Dimmer sind zum Glück nicht im Eimer. 

danke für die Unterstützung

Peli


----------



## KingHelmer (18 April 2016)

Hi Peli,

zukünftig empfehle ich noch mal das Antwort_Byte der DALI Klemme auszuwerten.
IN meiner Visu lasse ich den Status direkt anzeigen.

Eventuell hätte dir die Klemme selbst ja schon "gesagt" dass sie defekt ist.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------

